# switchcase innerhalb Schleife: von case-Fall aus Schleife beenden



## Toaster213 (14. Apr 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine While-Schleife und darin ein Swtich-Case Statement. Wenn dort bei einem Case etwas zutrifft, soll die ganze Schleife beendet werden. Nur, wie?

Break hilft nix, denn das beendet ja erstmal switchcase, break; break; ist auch nicht mehr als eine lustige Idee.


Danke!


----------



## nrg (14. Apr 2010)

boolean deklarieren und diesen in die Abbruchbedingung mit aufnehmen bzw darauf abprüfen


----------



## ARadauer (14. Apr 2010)

oder das ganze in eine methode packen und mit return aufhören..


----------



## Landei (14. Apr 2010)

Vor der Schleife ein Label deklarieren, und dann dieses Label mit break anspringen. Siehe z.B. BreakWithLabelDemo-Beispiel hier.


----------

